# best dunking power forwards...



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

who are the best dunking powerforwards of all time?

my top four are (in no particular order):

KG
Shawn Kemp
Amare 
Stromile Swift


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Right now:

Amare
KG
Rasheed
McDyess (when healthy)

All-Time:

Charles Barkley
Elgin Baylor
Shawn Kemp
Amare (will soon be)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Kenyon Martin


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

K-Mart
Amare
Swift
KG


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kenyon Martin
Kevin Garnett
Amare Stoudemire
Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Amare 
Chris Webber 
Kevin Garnett 
K-Mart


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah, i think kenyon has to be included too.

no way that webber should be included in this group. he has some decent dunks but a lot of the time he doesn't even jump. 

stromile has the potential to be the best dunking pf of all time- he gets his head up to the rim with ease. anyone see his facial on david robinson in the past year or two? i love that dunk.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

not sure if its still there but the grizz site had a couple great videos from stro's time in van including one of him doing the motions for an EA basketball game- my favourite was his alleyoop windmill with his head above the rim.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

Larry Nance should be in the all time list. I haven't seen many of his dunks, but the guy beat Doctor J!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dabears</b>!
> Larry Nance should be in the all time list. I haven't seen many of his dunks, but the guy beat Doctor J!


i've only seen his winning dunk and his two ball dunk from that competition and i'm not too impressed. definitely no KG.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Now:
KG
C-Web
Duncan
Kenyon Martin

All-Time:
Shawn Kemp
Elgin Baylor
Tom Chambers(White Men can jump)
Barkley


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't understand how these players can be labeled the best dunkers when they are clearly not even close. duncan and barkley have thrown down some great dunks but they are no amare, i don't care how long he's been in the league, he's simply a better dunker.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

I can' t believe no one mentioned Keon Clark - he has style, and pulls off some stuff that looks like it was out of NBA Jam (1 handed reverse alleyoop (absolutely unbelievable), alleyoop off the glass, INSANE reverse putback on an airball - all just this year).


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Another guy for the all time list should be Daryl Dawkins, the first official breaker of backboards. His dunks were so powerful.

Larry Nance is definately on the all time list and yes his hands are huge. I have met him on multiple occasions and talked to him and his hands are like twice the size of mine. He was very creative when dunking.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm sorry, as great as guys like nance and dawkins were for their time, from an objective standpoint they just don't compete. 

keon is a great dunker but he doesn't rank in my top 5 because i don't think he could compete in a competition.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

Dawkins was also a center not power forward right?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I love the way Kenyon Martin tries to rip the rim off everytime he dunks. Nobody dunks harder than that guy. Stoudemire is close.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe i'm the only one, but I am never really impressed by Garnett's dunks.. probably because he makes it look so damned easy. 7 foot, long arms, and hops..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Maybe i'm the only one, but I am never really impressed by Garnett's dunks.. probably because he makes it look so damned easy. 7 foot, long arms, and hops..


i love it when any player gets their head up to the rim and throws down.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4</b>!
> a more realistic list list should be like this (in no particular order)
> 
> 1. k mart
> ...


bender isn't really a pf but he may be the best dunking 7 footer ever when all is said and done. chandler deserves to be on that list too.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

AMARE! that is all you need to know.


Kenyon tries but gets blocked a alot.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i don't understand how these players can be labeled the best dunkers when they are clearly not even close. duncan and barkley have thrown down some great dunks but they are no amare, i don't care how long he's been in the league, he's simply a better dunker.


Barkley is ranked 9th in SLAM's alltime dunkers...some of the ppl that him are Vince, MJ, Nique, Spud and Wilt. Nobody threw it down like Barkley. You have to think back to late 80's and early 90's. Barkley broke arms...no one would try to stop his dunks. He was 6' 6 dunking like Shaq. He would go full court and dunk it on someone no prob. No PF or C that stood over 6' 10 could stop him. Amare is not on that level yet but soon.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Barkley is ranked 9th in SLAM's alltime dunkers...some of the ppl that him are Vince, MJ, Nique, Spud and Wilt. Nobody threw it down like Barkley. You have to think back to late 80's and early 90's. Barkley broke arms...no one would try to stop his dunks. He was 6' 6 dunking like Shaq. He would go full court and dunk it on someone no prob. No PF or C that stood over 6' 10 could stop him. Amare is not on that level yet but soon.


charles full court dunks were legendary!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Barkley is ranked 9th in SLAM's alltime dunkers...some of the ppl that him are Vince, MJ, Nique, Spud and Wilt. Nobody threw it down like Barkley. You have to think back to late 80's and early 90's. Barkley broke arms...no one would try to stop his dunks. He was 6' 6 dunking like Shaq. He would go full court and dunk it on someone no prob. No PF or C that stood over 6' 10 could stop him. Amare is not on that level yet but soon.


yeah, some truly great monster dunks on the break.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Add Tyson Chandler to the list, if emotion counts as well.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> charles full court dunks were legendary!


Yeah what was even more amazing was seeing the fat guy do it in like 5 seconds!!!! Rebound...dribble....DUNK!!!!> 5 seconds


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah what was even more amazing was seeing the fat guy do it in like 5 seconds!!!! Rebound...dribble....DUNK!!!!> 5 seconds


The FAT AND THE FURIOUS!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Add Tyson Chandler to the list, if emotion counts as well.


already have. tyson will be one of the best dunking big men.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sheed is #1 by far, damn he reaches WAY back for his oops.gotta love the yell he lets out after each dunk too.
Kenyon is #2 he throws down with such authority,its beautiful.
Amare is #3.....Amare over Olowakandi....Steph's facial expression afterwards...nuff said
Stro is #4, he needs to throw down with more regularity
Kg rounds out the 5, he is poetry in motion.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

KG, Amare, J.O'Neal & Kmart
These players throw it down with some serious authority.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare hands down

He has more than 80 dunks already this season which is like 4th in the league and he is not playing the minutes of a Kobe Bryant.

And besides that he has most style and power than any other PF. He dunks with the Shaq-like power he almost made a dunk the other night that would certainly be one of the best dunks of all night. Spins on KG to the baseline, under the hoop and reverse windmill dunk right on KG's face but it rimmed off because he tried to throw it down with so much power you could hear the bang so loud.

Rasheed Wallace, Stromile Swift, Kenyon Martin are nice but can't compete. I doubt any of them could throw down a reverse between the legs dunk.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare hands down
> 
> He has more than 80 dunks already this season which is like 4th in the league and he is not playing the minutes of a Kobe Bryant.
> ...


amare really is one of the best pf dunkers ever. do you actually have the dunk stats from this season? i'd love to see them. i had hoped for more from amare in the dunk comp (stro when he competed too). there's no way that he should have missed an easy 360. stro should have advanced to the second round by jumping over damon jones (i'd seen him do it beforehand). these two are my personal favourites- expect to see MANY more amazing dunks from them. i'm pretty confident that stro could go between the legs with ease...he has at least a 44 inch vertical and is LONG with huge hands and good skills with the ball. stromile has one of the best windmill dunks in the league...with his left hand!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No the Portland Broadcast in the last Blazers - Suns game mentioned that Amare was among the league leaders in dunks with 75 at that point.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

now that i think about it. i seem to remember a highlight of swift going between his legs off two feet (which is much more difficult). has anyone else seen this?


----------

